# Bf 109 F radiators and Boundary Layer Suction



## riacrato (Dec 6, 2010)

... the German wikipedia entry as well as some other internet pages (many of them clones from the wikipedia entry though) mention that the flat&wide radiator intakes of the Bf 109 provided some degree of boundary layer control due to their suction effect.

I know that research in that area was done in Germany since the 1920s and that later (jet-powered) Messerschmidt concepts were to use this principle, but was it really a reason for the shape and placement of the Bf 109 Fs coolers?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2010)

Far as I know, the design utilised boundary layer airflow to allow the radiator baths to be more streamlined, and of lower profile, than those used on the earlier Bf109E.
There was a thread and diagrams of this somewhere here on the forum some time ago, IIRC.


----------



## drgondog (Dec 7, 2010)

Terry - i believe it was hashed in the Meridith Effect thread..


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2010)

Ah, I think you're right Bill.


----------

